# best place to catch som redfish and trout on georgia coast



## Eroc33 (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to go to the georgia coast the weekend of the 19th or 26th to catch some reds and trout. I have a 15ft alluminum boat with a 20hp engine. i know of a place on st simmons where i could fish but i cant find a resionable place to stay close by. where would be my best bet that would be safe and resionable priced any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 8, 2008)

does anyone know about how much it is to stay at two way fish camp and is the motel 6 in brunswick decent


----------



## duckcrazy (Jul 8, 2008)

I also have a small boat and two way is great for that. There are alot of creeks and rivers to fish and Buttermilk sound is also usually pretty smooth. We stay at the hotels out on I-95 just out from Darien. It is about 7-10 minutes from two way. It was about 80 bucks the other day when we stayed there. I'm not sure if it's free or not but there is a boat ramp on the left side of the HWY 17 between Darien and Two Way if you want to check it out. They charge 6 dollars to put in a Two Way which in my opinion is resonable if you don't won't to back your trailer into salt water.


----------



## duckcrazy (Jul 8, 2008)

By the way. I don't remember the name right off but we stay at a hotel on the north side of brunswick (right off of 17) a few years ago. A cop that was patroling the area saw us getting all of our rods in the room and pulled into the parking lot. He advised us not to leave our room after dark and to make sure we did not leave anything in our boat/truck.


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 8, 2008)

i really like the idea of not backing the trailer in salt water,  i was thinking if we stayed there we could leave the boat in the water but it aint worth 45 a night

thanks for the info


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 9, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


> By the way. I don't remember the name right off but we stay at a hotel on the north side of brunswick (right off of 17) a few years ago. A cop that was patroling the area saw us getting all of our rods in the room and pulled into the parking lot. He advised us not to leave our room after dark and to make sure we did not leave anything in our boat/truck.



thats good to know thanks


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 10, 2008)

i maid reservations at the travel lodge on 95 in brunswick for the weekend of the 26th. i think   we are going to go out of two way fish camp. where can i get maps, charts, and tide charts of the area


----------



## duckcrazy (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not sure. I just have been going down there and running slow trying to learn the area. I have an Lowrance GPS that I have been finding my way around with.


----------



## homey (Jul 11, 2008)

The condos at two way are privately owned,has nothing to do with marina,but some do rent.912 265 0410, two- way.The water there and at the public boat ramp is brackish.The ramp is fine just don't leave valubles in truck,but that's everywhere.Explore at low water to learn where sandbars and shell beds are.Been here all my life so it's second nature to me but I know what it's like not to be


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 13, 2008)

i read the article on gator trout in gon this month and am trying to pick up some of the baits they talk about and cant find  the bite a bait brand is there someplace down there that sells them.


----------



## micahdean (Jul 14, 2008)

*reds and trout*

you can put in at the jekyll ramp and head out towards cumberland. the beaches are putting out some good size trout on the outgoing using live shrimp. thought this might help.


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 14, 2008)

would that be safe in a 15ft alum boat and where did you catch or by the shrimp


----------



## micahdean (Jul 15, 2008)

*trout and red*

shrimp is hard to catch down there now..they are very small. thats realy the only problem is bait. there are a couple of places to get bait but you usually have to get it very early or they sell out. as far as the 15' goes..you may have to be carefull on the beaches. there is a place before you get to the beaches called christmas creek. if you can get a map of this, the mouth of creek on incoming produces alot of flounder and trout. i always put in at jekyl ramp and head of the sound, cumberland will be on right and the mouth of xmas creek is kind of on the point of cumberland. the creek runs a ways back into cumberland and it has very clam waters regardless of weather. it MAY get a little rough once you get out towards the end of the sound BUT i have seen many people do it in smaller boats.i will post some numbers tonight for bait shops. hope his helps


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 20, 2008)

did any body go this weekend and have any luck id like to hear about it


----------



## Southbound (Jul 20, 2008)

St Marys has a couple of B&B on next to the river or a hotel two miles from the water.  

Fishing will only get better inshore. plenty of fishing and not a lot of pressure.


----------

